# What is appropraite ICD-9 for cervical spasms?



## melindathi (May 12, 2009)

*I cant locate information for the most appropriate code for "cervical spasms" (nothing else mentioned on cause)*
*723.1 with 728.85* are the best i could locate but thinking I should one be using 1 ICD-9 so checking before speaking with provider!

Appreciate your input!!!!!

Mahalo!


----------



## dewart (May 12, 2009)

*cervical spasm*

a great tool for coding is flashcode.com. it is very helpful. I came up with 661.40. Check it out in the back of the ICD-9 book. Cervical spasm is listed there. 
Hope this helps


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2009)

I believe Melinda is speaking of the back (cervical region) due to her selection of ICD-9 codes.  Melinda...Am I correct?


----------



## melindathi (May 13, 2009)

*per MD cervical spasms both R&L sides of neck & back*

if that helps(-" Mahalo!!!!


----------



## Cuteyr (May 14, 2009)

I would go for 728.85 alone.
If needed to code for back spasm we need to opt for 724.8


----------

